# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Column: Prostaatkanker? Laat je zeker niet te vlug opereren!

## FRANCOIS580

Prostaatkanker is veruit de meest voorkomende soort kanker bij mannen. En alhoewel prostaatkanker zeker niet leeftijdsgebonden is, verhoogt je risico op het ontwikkeling van deze aandoening vanaf je vijftigste. Tegen prostaatkanker valt voorlopig bitter weinig te beginnen. Gelukkig voor de vele patiënten met prostaatkanker krijgt de wetenschap steeds meer inzicht in zowel het ontstaan als de verdere ontwikkeling van deze mannenziekte. Eén gouden raad: beslis zeker niet te vlug tot het verwijderen van je prostaat. Zo’n ingreep doet in de meeste gevallen veel meer kwaad dan goed, en het resultaat ervan verschilt van geval tot geval en is moeilijk juist in te schatten. Eén ding staat ondertussen wél vast: een aangepaste voeding verkleint hoe dan ook je kans op het krijgen van kanker aan je prostaat!

In het verleden werd wellicht te vlug operatief ingegrepen om niet alleen prostaatkanker maar zeker ook om uitzaaiïngen te vlug af te zijn. En nu komen dezelfde wetenschappers steeds meer en meer tot de vaststelling dat lang niet alle mannen met prostaatkanker zo’n operatie moeten ondergaan. Dat is hoe dan ook bijzonder goed nieuws voor de vele prostaatkanker patiënten in ons land. Zo’n operatieve verwijdering is immers lang niet zonder risico en is in vele gevallen oorzaak van ernstige complicaties als impotentie en incontinentie. En dat zonder dat de operatie het leven van de patiënt noemenswaardig verlengd. 

*Grote overlevingskansen*
Prostaatkanker is ongetwijfeld een van de meest voorkomende kankers bij mannen. Vooral de laatste jaren zijn de overlevingskansen van patiënten met prostaatkanker sterk toegenomen. Amper één procent van alle mannen met prostaatkanker jonger dan 75 sterft uiteindelijk aan deze aandoening. Anders dan de meeste andere soorten kankers en dan vooral longkanker, ontwikkeld prostaatkanker zich opvallend traag. Zelfs zo traag dat vele mannen rondlopen met prostaatkanker zonder hetzelfde te beseffen omdat ze er geen enkel nadeel van ondervinden. Patiënten met prostaatkanker worden wél aangeraden jaarlijks een grondig onderzoek te laten uitvoeren. Als uit die check up blijkt dat de tumor in je prostaat kwaadaardig wordt, moet er zo vlug mogelijk operatief ingegrepen worden.

*Nadelen dikwijls groter dan voordelen*
Uit de resultaten van verschillende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken die recent werden uitgevoerd blijkt nu dat het operatief verwijderen van de prostaatklier in vele gevallen veel meer kwaad dan goed doet. Tijdens zo’n operatie wordt de volledige prostaat verwijderd. De kans dat je na de operatie.../...

Lees verder...

----------

